# Several Domestic Flights Being Cancelled



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Select domestic flights canceled amid increased NCR restrictions*
By Ma. Cristina Arayata July 31, 2021, 2:51 pm
Share

*MANILA* – With the newly imposed heightened restrictions in the National Capital Region (NCR), local carriers canceled a number of their domestic flights, as the government bans non-essential travel to and from the region.
These are the canceled flights as of Saturday:
*Philippine Airlines (PAL)*
PR 2041, PR 2043 – Manila-Caticlan – July 31 to August 3
PR 2039/2040 – Manila-Caticlan-Manila – July 31 to August 20
PR 2041/2042, PR 2043/2044 – Manila-Caticlan-Manila – August 4 to August 20
PR 2045/2046 – Manila-Caticlan-Manila – July 31 to August 20
PR 2963/2964 – Manila-Busuanga-Manila – August 6 to August 20
PR2781/2782 – Manila-Puerto Princesa-Manila – August 10,15, 17
PR 1849/1850 – Manila-Cebu – August 1 to August 20
PR 2861 – Manila-Cebu – August 1 to August 19
PR 2836 – Cebu-Manila – August 1 to August 20
PR 1809/1810, PR 1819/1820 – Manila-Davao-Manila – August 1 to August 20
PR 2519/2520, PR 2529/2530 – Manila-Cagayan de Oro-Manila – August 2 to August 20
PR 2777/2778 – Manila-Tagbilaran-Manila – August 2 to August 20
PR2981/2982 – Manila-Tacloban-Manila – August 5-6, August 8 to August 20
PR2561/2562 – Manila-Dipolog-Manila – August 6, 11, 13, 18, 20
PR2557/2558 – Manila-Dipolog-Manila – August 8 to August 16
PR2543/2544 – Manila-Dumaguete-Manila – August 8, 15, 22, 29
PR2545/2546 – Manila-Dumaguete-Manila – August 7, 14, 21, 28
PR 2969/2970 – Manila-Kalibo-Manila – August 7,8, 14, 15
PR 2129/2130 – Manila-Bacolod-Manila – August 9, 16
PR 2132 – Bacolod-Manila – August 15
PR2374/2375 – Cebu-Siargao-Cebu – July 31
PR 2368/2369 – Cebu-Caticlan-Cebu – August 1-20
PR 2315/2316 – Cebu-Cagayan de Oro-Cebu – August 2, 9
PR 2313/2314 – Cebu-Cagayan de Oro-Cebu – August 5, 12
*Cebu Pacific, CebGo*
5J 619/620 – Manila-Bohol-Manila – August 1,5
5J 891 – Manila-Caticlan – July 31
5J 895 – Manila-Caticlan – August 4
5J 899 – Manila-Caticlan – July 31, August 1-3, 5
5J 899/900 – Manila-Caticlan-Manila – August 4
DG 6132/6133 – Cebu-Caticlan – August 5
5J 565/566 – Manila-Cabu-Manila – July 31, August 1, 2, 4
DG 6984/6985 – Cebu-Clark-Cebu – August 3
DG 6043/6044 – Manila-Coron-Manila – August 1-5
5J 977/978 – Manila-Davao-Manila – August 1,3
DG 6117/6118 – Manila-Naga-Manila – August 3
5J 783/784 – Manila-Ozamiz-Manila – August 2, 5
5J 373/374 – Manila-Roxas-Manila – August 4
DG 6031/6032 – Manila-San Jose-Manila – August 5
DG 6851/6852 – Cebu-Siargao-Cebu – August 1, 4
5J 649/650 – Manila-Tacloban-Manila – August 5
*AirAsia Philippines*
In an advisory, AirAsia said it would operate a number of its domestic flights, but advised guests to avail of flexibility options since only essential travel is allowed.
Likewise, it reminded guests from the “NCR Plus” (Metro Manila, Bulacan, Cavite, Laguna, Rizal), Cebu, and Davao City of the temporary suspension of inbound travel to Iloilo and Cagayan de Oro City from August 1 to 7.
All affected passengers may rebook their flights or refund their tickets. They may also opt to convert the ticket cost to a travel fund.
Malacañang on Friday announced that Metro Manila would be placed under the most restrictive enhanced community quarantine (ECQ) from August 6 to 20 while "additional restrictions” would be imposed on Metro Manila from July 30 to August 5.
Only authorized persons outside their residences will be allowed to travel to and from the NCR Plus. *(PNA)*
PNA Link to article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cebu Pacific flight cancellations from August 6 to 20
GMA News Link*


----------

